# Doomsday Castle/natgeo



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok am I seeing this right - tonight they are giving one of the worst "preppers"his own platform to show the world. From what I saw he can't even wire a simple place and I quote "no one touch anything metal" during a storm. 

Has Nat-geo truly jumped the shark!!
Talk about cannon fodder for people to make fun of!!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Yep.. ill watch it though, never know where a good idea might find its way in...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

My first thought: they apparently have never fired a rifle at cinder block...goes right through with a hard-ball round of adequate sporting caliber and propellant charge...actually causes quite a bit of damage. Even if it is concrete-filled with some rebar hung through it, a couple well-placed shots in the same place will penetrate. Castle? Maybe in mid-evil times, but not with modern weapons. I guess either they will or will not reveal if they have incorporated any safe-guards against this for their fighting positions, etc.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Talk about opsec suicide. Just advertise to the world what you have, where it's at and build it big enough for some one to see for miles around. HERE'S YOUR SIGN.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

That castle was a death trap. However, last night I watched the one with a bug-out metal ship. I think that is a great idea (with the saltwater converter and everything). I think it was the highest score from practical preppers I've seen so far.

Not to speak of the family trying to lug a mini-house with them when bugging out (so it would feel more at home for the mrs).


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Look up what a Mosin Nagant does to cinderblock. Thats a cheap $100 rifle, in a 30.06. It cuts through cinder blocks like butter. Nice castle, shame real castle builders used stones not cinderblocks.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Cabowabo said:


> Look up what a Mosin Nagant does to cinderblock. Thats a cheap $100 rifle, in a 30.06


Well, it isn't a .30-06 but it is ballistically very similar.

I didn't see it - are the cinderblocks hollow? Even a big rock from a strong slingshot will knock holes in cinderblocks!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It looks like they have some pretty girls lined up to bring in with them!

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/doomsday-castle/


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Can you imagine what a 50bmg or muzzle loaders would do to that cinder block.... and the shrapnel coming off the other side would be pretty ugly. Now if you lined the lower part of walls with ar500 steel or some equivalent material might be ok.... I still think multiple well placed shots and structural things start to go way wrong.

Let alone lets tell everyone where we are...... They have obviously never seen anyone take a still shot from a video and past that still into google picture search!! It's pretty amazing what you can find.......


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

LincTex said:


> It looks like they have some pretty girls lined up to bring in with them!
> 
> http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/doomsday-castle/


pretty is as pretty does hun.

can they run a trot line? can they clean what they catch? can they cook what they catch?
can they field dress an animal that they killed? can they bring it back and then clean it and cook it or preserve it for later?

it's all well and good that they're "pretty to look at" but why have em around for bed when thats all they're good for? that or to bitch about stuff lol

I like eye candy as well as the next woman but if he can't help me what good is he? I need an equal partner not some wimp who sits on his azz looking good.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Here is the kicker for me. They don't appear smart enough to know you shoot then scoot. Now in that scenario I'd have my buddies launch the occasional .22LR shell at 'em and see if we can get 'em to bite. If we get incoming, then you take your 7.62X54R or your 7.62X51 Nato and place the bullet say 6 inches to the right or left of where you have incoming from. You drop 2-4 defenders they become combat ineffective especially if you hit a female. Its a natural male tendency to try to play the hero to the wounded female. Keep in mind it wouldn't be a clean wound, of just a bullet, it would have shrapnel. 
These people don't seem smart enough to understand that sandbags are the best form of defense for a bullet. I'm not wishin them any harm, but I refuse to pay money to watch this show, when they are only teaching me how not to make an ass out of myself on national TV. Hell at least DDP their are different families that you might learn something new, or think of something new eventually watching it. These guys ha ha doubt it. Btw I'm ripping apart their defense on the off chance they read this and realize hmm maybe I should throw in some sandbags to help defend my death trap.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I watched it, lots of edited in drama, sibling rivalry... the rat trap was (almost) a good idea. Not new to me, but still..


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I think it is a reality show designed to suck in preppers. Even if we just watch it to laugh at them we are still watching. Another demographic covered.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Even if we just watch it to laugh at them we are still watching.


I won't be.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 14, 2013)

I wish people would realize that the Doomsday series was created more to mock than educate.

If they were serious, they'd have a show hosted by proper experts, akin to This Old House for preppers, by preppers, with proper instruction by field experts on various subject matter.

That guy's compound is a joke.

#protip to Doomsday Castle family: hire proper architects and engineers who know what the hell they are doing.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

This guy was on an episode like 1 or 2 seasons ago, yet it looks like the 'castle' is still just walls. Why don't they spend more time putting in the floor beams, roof, and so on? I like the talk this guy rambled on about the "mote" and drawbridge door, a mote? really? on a bi-level (around the one side there are 'garage doors' and basement entrances. Not to mention the thing is on top of a mountain.) wouldn't time be better spent on berms? 

Instead they play around with the "busy work" that you could do AFTER the thing is built or at least 'dried in'. 

I hate that dimwits like this have a seemingly inexhaustible flow of money yet waste it on stupid projects (trebuchet etc) they have high end weapons (don't know how to use them but they have them) piles of cases of LTS food, then bemoan the 'offense to their palate' and so on.
Some of us struggle to live day to day, week to week, before the SHTF, and still try to gather some prep for after. 
Most of those dopes on TV are just in it to be on TV, the ones that are the "funniest" are the ones who are all like; " I don't want weapons, I will just : pray, talk/negotiate, lock myself in my closet..." All I can say to them is..."thanks for the easy resupply" 

Well I could go on and on about this 'castle' and the DDP show in general, but just interested on everyone else's take on them.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tyler520 said:


> I wish people would realize that the Doomsday series was created more to mock than educate.
> 
> If they were serious, they'd have a show hosted by proper experts, akin to This Old House for preppers, by preppers, with proper instruction by field experts on various subject matter.
> 
> ...


Especially since he has already spent over a million dollars on it so far. At the rate he is going it will take three or four more million to finish. :nuts:


----------



## Provider (Aug 22, 2013)

The media has an agenda and they seem to be successful in characterizing those of us who provide for their families as nothing but " Camo & Ammo" chromosome deficient ********. I won't let people call me a " prepper " anymore.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I watched 5 minutes of this show. Not worth talking about.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I watch it because I am recovering from heart surgery a few weeks back, and it makes me laugh till my chest hurts...I know that I'm still alive...


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Just saw a show called 'doomsday garage'.. I guess the premise is they customize bov's for preppers... this one they did a suburban with a quad n a 50 cal on too.. was pretty kewl


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

Doomsday garage - I caught about 5 min of thattonight. The suburban was petty neat. I know hubby would have loved to have seen it. 
Doomsday castle. - Yeah what a joke. It is like all the others ..... another shoe to laugh at and correct all their screw ups. Geeze.


----------



## libprepper (Aug 8, 2013)

The prepper, hillbilly, gold rush, Alaska shows basically the same. The work a day folks sitting in front of their credit card bought Walmart 55" LCD/LED TV's in their 3 bed, 1 3/4 bath development row houses laughing at the freak shows. 

Too bad there isn't a real prepper / survivalist show on one of the channels that was truly informative. Guess it wouldn't get the demographics of the current crop of flying circus doomsday shows.


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

I guess it doesn't really count, but I think Survivorman is a real survivalist show when it comes to surviving being suddenly stranded in the middle of nowhere. I've been watching the one where Les is stranded in Norway lately.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd have made the castle half that size with the walls twice as thick. Trebuchet is a bad idea. If someone attacks the castle, it will be a group. If you have to fall back inside, there is your enemy outside your castle with a trebuchet....not a good scenario. Too many window holes. Hinges too weak on the door. Thousand wonders that oldest boy didn't get killed when he stood that tractor up on that door.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

LincTex said:


> It looks like they have some pretty girls lined up to bring in with them!


BINGO!


Genevieve said:


> pretty is as pretty does hun.
> 
> can they run a trot line? can they clean what they catch? can they cook what they catch?
> can they field dress an animal that they killed? can they bring it back and then clean it and cook it or preserve it for later?


They're there to catch eyeballs.

Even understanding that the tight clothes on young women was the purpose, it was painful to try to watch the show. The guy probably abandoned it because he knows it's a waste. If he can get more of it completed on the backs of the TV audience, he probably figures he'll have a family retreat they can visit. I noted that the oldest son IDed himself as a beachcomer (beach bum) and the others didn't show up for the show because they have jobs. The NATGEO gig must not pay much. The retired dad's got a beachbum and kids to work with.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

VUnder said:


> Trebuchet is a bad idea.


Targets will seldom stay still long enough to hit!


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I knew this show would be a joke when I first saw the trailer for it. One of the daughters shot an arrow, from a compound bow, into the air. She was only able to pull the bowstring back about 6 inches before letting the arrow fly. How unfortunate that a well respected entity (Nat Geo) would stoop to this level and show us the bottom feeders of the prepper movement.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 14, 2013)

tenOC said:


> BINGO!
> 
> They're there to catch eyeballs.


I think they should just change the plan: when under attack, the girls should just run around in bikinis, and act like the ditzes that they are to distract the enemy.



VUnder said:


> I'd have made the castle half that size with the walls twice as thick. Trebuchet is a bad idea. If someone attacks the castle, it will be a group. If you have to fall back inside, there is your enemy outside your castle with a trebuchet....not a good scenario. Too many window holes. Hinges too weak on the door. Thousand wonders that oldest boy didn't get killed when he stood that tractor up on that door.


It isn't even a matter of size -the entire design is silly: the walls are too thin, the floor plan is too vulnerable (huge cathedral windows?! Seriously?!) It doesn't offer 360 coverage, and walls with corners are susceptible, which is why castle design adopted round corners. The guy is building a fairy-tale castle, not a practical castle.

The general idea is understandable...the execution is as practical as a sh!t-flavored lollipop


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Targets will seldom stay still long enough to hit!


Not only that.... but when they run inside and raise that flimsy 'drawbridge',
they have just left a siege weapon right outside.

Again these clowns have no planning skills, get a frikin roof on the building, and WTF? " aaah der.... Ima gunna build a castle for da end times, cuz I be a servyvall-ist" but not site survey enough to locate wells/springs? I gunna build a mote.... even though my kassel iz on top uv da mountain... what is he going to fill this mote with?.... unicorn urine?

NOW...to get to the water pipeline.... who else was laughing their butts off?

WHY would you put the parts that need servicing out in the woods? oh so it would be easy to sabotage? so someone has to go out an change a filter under fire/siege?

WHY waste the time with sched40 3/4 PVC and jointing it? a roll of 1 inch water tubing would have been=easier, sturdier, CHEAPER! and wouldn't need all of that sloppy jointing glue work.

Now the paintball games and tac training was ok, just get some construction done on the castle first.

Get rid of that Brent(?) A-hole, he is the worst kind of numbnut to have around after the SHTF. Roll up his cardboard commandments and shove them in his exit orifice. He is kind of the "Dale" type, majority rules....as long as the majority agrees with me. he does nothing but b*tch and moan about doing ANYthing and Everything, complains and sulks about his food and conditions, yet does nothing about improving it. ( The twin kid got the pig, not because of Brent's help, he got it in spite of numbnut being involved)


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I watches a couple episodes the other day just fir something to watch. these are my observations. The worst part is that these people are family but they can't work together to safe their ass. The oldest doesn't know what he's doing, seems to just be along for fun. The two older girls also don't really know what they're doing and squabble. The twin boy thinks he's hot S**T because daddy taught him a few things at the range. He doesn't have any respect for his siblings and thinks he should be in charge. The only one that seems to be halfway level headed is the twin daughter. I don't have any idea how they plan to survive if they can't even work together on simple tasks without yelling at one another. 

And I can't figure out why the family is wasting time and resources on other less important things when the stinking castle isn't finished.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Im producing my own show for the Discovery Channel. Its called Doomsday Laundromat. Basicly Its a regular Laundromat in Chicago, but you know because its IN Chicago there will be just as many guns and tac gear as in DDP.


----------



## Provider (Aug 22, 2013)

biobacon said:


> Im producing my own show for the Discovery Channel. Its called Doomsday Laundromat. Basicly Its a regular Laundromat in Chicago, but you know because its IN Chicago there will be just as many guns and tac gear as in DDP.


Your show...I would watch!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

FatTire said:


> Just saw a show called 'doomsday garage'.. I guess the premise is they customize bov's for preppers... this one they did a suburban with a quad n a 50 cal on too.. was pretty kewl


Here is a link to the show for anyone interested.

http://www.cmt.com/show/doomsday_garage/series.jhtml


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

This has got to be the worst show on TV. If a true SHTF situation arose, any band of unskilled marauders could take control of this encampment in a few days, at most. A group of ex-military experienced persons would be in control in several hours, with the children crying out for their mothers and the father holding his head in his hands, finally realizing all his failures.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I give ex military 15 mins before they would be in control of that retarded "castle"


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

millertimedoneright said:


> I give ex military 15 mins before they would be in control of that retarded "castle"


I give a first grade class 15 minutes to bust it wide open!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ive watched it.. mostly looks like a lot of examples of what not to do and how not to do it. 

Those that plan on surviving with family only might want to take note though. Honestly looks pretty typical of how family dynamics play out.

Anyone wanna bet on how long Tractor Kineivel lasts without major blood loss?


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

i could take it down in 5 minutes with the right application of c4


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

fattire said:


> anyone wanna bet on how long tractor kineivel lasts without major blood loss? :d


tractor kenievel lmao!!!!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

millertimedoneright said:


> I give ex military 15 mins before they would be in control of that retarded "castle"


Absolutely, I agree. Total control.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh and did anyone else notice they assembled the crossbow wrong?????


They have the cross cables ONTOP of the barrel! not in the slot guide designed into the stock. So the bolt doesn't sit properly and it will tear off the odd vane. 

(Barrel for those who don't have a crossbow is technically what the slot and rails that the bolt (arrow) launch from is called, the only "string" that rides on top is the one that propels the bolt)

Gonna be fun when that cable snaps and the limbs catastrophically delaminate (aka explode) LOL

Horton Brotherhood in cammo


----------

